# my first big enclosure



## Zelthan (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi I maded this one with pvc pipe hot gun and mesh







count the sticks lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2009)

hey thats not bad!


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 23, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> hey thats not bad!


Thank you


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice construction, Zeth... I would be proud of that!  

I see 6 stick insects? Hard to see without a close-up or larger picture.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2009)

That looks good. I saw on another board someone made one like that for their iguana.


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 24, 2009)

I can see 8 but there are like 16 inside, that construction is really cheap and strong I recomend it


----------



## Jynxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks cool! Are those mantids or stick insects?


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 26, 2009)

They are all phasmids


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 26, 2009)

Neato!


----------

